# Fireworks generierte MNO-File in XML? Wozu?



## _Bjoern_ (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe das hier reingesetzt, weil der Code anscheinend in XML verfasst wurde.

Ich habe ein Bild (title) für meine HP entworfen. Fireworks speichert diese nur in *.png ab. Aber es besteht zusätzlich eine Möglichkeit diese in gif abzuspeichern. Da wurden mir zwei Dateien generiert.



> Datei "title.gif"
> und
> Ordner "_notes" darin die Datei "title.gif.mno"



Wozu ist der Ordner gut? Des weiteren ist in der mno folgender XML-Text verfasst:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>
<info>
	<infoitem key="fw_source" value="file:///E|/title1.png" />
</info>
```

Ich hoffe, mir kann hier einer weiterhelfen.

Was kann ich damit anstellen? Welche Vorteile kann ich hieraus erzielen?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Offtopic: Falls ich hier falsch bin, dann möchte ich mich hierfür entschuldigen. Aufgrund XML habe ich hier ein neues Thema erstellt.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (26. Juni 2005)

Hi,

nicht viel. Fireworks (und Dreamweaver) legen diese mno-s an, um sich die Dateistruktur eines Projektes zu merken (dient z.B. zum Prüfen von Links und zum Aktualisieren des lokalen Verzeichnises). Das hat mit den Dateien an sich wenig zu tun.

(wenn ich was falsches gesagt habe, möge man mich bitte korrigieren)

Gruß
.


----------

